# Magic 3-1-2013



## Bostonian (Feb 28, 2013)

I will be there for sloppy seconds tomorrow on my way to Montreal for the weekend, after I have a parent teacher conference.  This will be my first trip to Magic ever so it should be fun!


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 28, 2013)

Enjoy! Last weekend was awesome at Magic. They should have great terrain this weekend with the latest dump.


----------



## reefer (Feb 28, 2013)

I'll be there. Not too worried about how sloppy the seconds will be.......................................


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2013)

Last time I was there on a powder day, I didn't want to leave.  The snow was just as much fun as in the morning.  You WILL enjoy!


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 28, 2013)

It should be an absolute blast and relatively empty. Enjoy!! Really bummed that Im missing this.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll be there early AM


----------



## makimono (Mar 1, 2013)

Won't make it till Sunday


----------

